# rice cake and peanut butter



## do it (Oct 13, 2005)

hey everyone... im in the process of a diet that i can make a lifestyle bc im trying to loose weight ... i try to eat like 5 small meals a day, i eat small portions frequently.... all fruit, lean meats, veggies, salad, nuts, oatmeal, 2 oatbran pretzels sometimes for a snack... basically all healthy no cakes, cookies, (unless maybe a sugar free one) fried foods, at ALL.. ect. anway.... i was wondering, if anyone could give their opinion... is a rice cake with a spread of peanut butter for a snack bad for weight loss?
thanks for ur help <3 julia


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 13, 2005)

do it said:
			
		

> hey everyone... im in the process of a diet that i can make a lifestyle bc im trying to loose weight ... i try to eat like 5 small meals a day, i eat small portions frequently.... all fruit, lean meats, veggies, salad, nuts, oatmeal, 2 oatbran pretzels sometimes for a snack... basically all healthy no cakes, cookies, (unless maybe a sugar free one) fried foods, at ALL.. ect. anway.... i was wondering, if anyone could give their opinion... is a rice cake with a spread of peanut butter for a snack bad for weight loss?
> thanks for ur help <3 julia


If you are just trying to lose weight then, as long as the rice cakes and the PB are fitting into your calorie requirement, they are perfectly fine. 

I would suggest you add some protein to the snack (eg: add some 1% cottage cheese to one of the rice cakes) which will turn it into a small meal and help fill you up and keep you full (so you will 'snack' less). You might also want to add some fibre to the meal as well (eg: add some celery sticks).


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you are just trying to lose weight then, as long as the rice cakes and the PB are fitting into your calorie requirement, they are perfectly fine.
> 
> I would suggest you add some protein to the snack (eg: add some 1% cottage cheese to one of the rice cakes) which will turn it into a small meal and help fill you up and keep you full (so you will 'snack' less). You might also want to add some fibre to the meal as well (eg: add some celery sticks).


Celery sucks but you can never go wrong listening to that little honey Emma. Hi emma


PT


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2005)

do it said:
			
		

> rice cake with a spread of peanut butter


 
 you are going to choke to death. that thing is going to stick in your throat n kill you.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 13, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Celery sucks but you can never go wrong listening to that little honey Emma. Hi emma
> 
> 
> PT


Hey PT... 

 How can you hate celery?!  It is yummy! Esp. with peanut butter!!


----------



## Gordo (Oct 14, 2005)

Make it for my kids all the time:

Bugs on a log
==========
Celery + PB spread in the groove + raisins on top = great snack!


----------

